# pronunciar ö / ü



## megamaster284

Hola como se pronuncia u o e
gracias

ejemplo: en hören yo escucho a algunos alemanes /huren/ pero a otros se les escucha como una e. Esto depende de las zonas o algo?
Gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Para pronunciar la "ö" existe este truco: colocas los labios en posición de "o" pero dices "e" y vas a ver que te sale "ö".
Igual para la "ü": labios en posición "u",  decir "i". Vas a ver que te sale de lo más lindo.

Saludos.


----------



## Captain Lars

Me puedo imaginar muy bien que escuchas sonidos diferentes, ya que entendemos lo que ya conocemos de nuestra lengua materna. El alemán simplemente contiene sonidos que el castellano no tiene, por ejemplo los mencionados _ä_, _ö_, _ü_.

¿Acaso sabes francés? El francés las tiene casi todos. También http://de.pons.eu/ da la pronunciación de cada una de las palabras, de modo que te puede guiar.


----------



## megamaster284

Alemanita said:


> Para pronunciar la "ö" existe este truco: colocas los labios en posición de "o" pero dices "e" y vas a ver que te sale "ö".
> Igual para la "ü": labios en posición "u", cuerdas vocales en posición "e". Vas a ver que te sale de lo más lindo.
> 
> Saludos (e ignora el comentario sobre "huren" que no te ayuda en nada).



Yo creia que la ü era la boca en forma de u y pronunciando una i
Gracias


----------



## Dan2

Alemanita said:


> Igual para la "ü": labios en posición "u", cuerdas vocales lengua en posición "e". Más precisamente "i", como dice megamaster.


Saludos,
Dan


----------



## megamaster284

con el tema este de la  ü, por ejemplo en frühstück he escuchado varias formas de pronunciarlo, por ejemplo frustock


----------



## Alemanita

No me puedo imaginar que un alemán pronuncie la primera ü de Frühstück como una simple U. Puede ser que, según la región, llege a sonar como Fröhstück. Que la segunda te suene más como una O es comprensible, pues es una vocal muy corta. No sé qué tan avanzado estás en el aprendizaje del alemán - estoy segura que con el tiempo llegarás a distinguir los sonidos.


----------



## megamaster284

Buenas
Pues ahora cumplo un año de aprendizaje. La verdad es que el idioma aleman, tanto la gramatica como la pronunciacion, las voy manejando bien solamente la  ö y ü y la e (puse un hilo) se me han atragantado un poco y nunca mejor dicho


----------

